
Deep Gradient Compression [pdf] - stablemap
https://openreview.net/forum?id=SkhQHMW0W&noteId=SkhQHMW0W
======
stablemap
_In this paper, we find 99.9% of the gradient exchange in distributed SGD is
redundant, and propose DGC to greatly reduce the communication bandwidth._

